# Wrapping sheet-rock with canvas and then hanging it??!



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

So I just visited a local custom Audio/Video shop here in the same town where I work - I was alittle let down by what I saw in the manner of employee knowledge and willingness to allow me to properly audition the speakers they did have (PSB & Atlantic Technologies were the two names of interest).

One thing I did notice, was in their dedicated "theater rooms" where they had the PSB 5.1 systems set up - they had taken rectangles of sheet-rock, wrapped them in canvas'ey material and then hung them in what I am assuming are the positions for good acoustics and room dampening.
I mean, they were mounted directly to the wall. The corner panels where about 2-3 inches away from the corner and ran 80% of the total height of the room (I'm assuming as a bass trap...knowing full well that it didn't/wouldn't work).

So I gotta ask....more than halfway knowing the answer (unless someone has a surprise for me), in terms of room acoustics, is this setup doing ANYTHING for dampening and room sound quality???


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds to me like you misunderstood or they misunderstood your questions. Or they didn't know.

Rockwool is far more likely. But you usually want to frame it.


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> Sounds to me like you misunderstood or they misunderstood your questions. Or they didn't know.


Could be...I remember saying pretty clearly: "Can we get the volume up on this setup (PSB that were set up in one of the dedicated rooms) so I can audition the speakers?"
So he turned it on....to about 10 on the volume...I couldn't tell you anything about the speakers that I heard other than I "heard" them.




lsiberian said:


> Rockwool is far more likely. But you usually want to frame it.


 The top of one of the panels was uncovered - I ran my finger along the exposed cut - felt like plan on sheetrock to me. I could be wrong, I suppose. Unless you mean that it wasn't canvas and rockwool was the covering.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely, unless they're total idiots, it's OC705 with resin hardened edges.

Bryan


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

bpape said:


> unless they're total idiots


And/or unscrupulous


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

glaufman said:


> And/or unscrupulous


Well, it's not like they're selling those panels as acoustic treatment, are they? If they are drywall, it's to their own detriment.


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Well, it's not like they're selling those panels as acoustic treatment, are they? If they are drywall, it's to their own detriment.


That is correct - they weren't selling them - they just had them up on their walls. It just surprised me - it's said: "hey let's sell mid-to-high end speakers, build dedicated audition/theater rooms to showcase them and then out on the acoustics"

just didn't make sense!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, simple test, go back and talk into them. It should be immediately apparent, even if your ears aren't telling you anything about the room at large, whether or not the panels are serving as broadband absorbers.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

eugovector said:


> Well, it's not like they're selling those panels as acoustic treatment, are they? If they are drywall, it's to their own detriment.


Perhaps, but it still rubs me the wrong way... it's still a tool they're using for selling something else... IF they're just drywall... 


eugovector said:


> Well, simple test, go back and talk into them. It should be immediately apparent, even if your ears aren't telling you anything about the room at large, whether or not the panels are serving as broadband absorbers.


Good advice... and I'd love to know...


----------

